# Korean Fonts in InDesign?



## aristarchus (May 12, 2003)

Hi, has anyone had any experience working with Korean characters using Adobe InDesign 2.0?  What do I need to get it to work?  Fonts?  non-English version of AID?

If not AID, has anyone found a way to do DTP using Korean characters/fonts in any OSX program?

thanks!


----------



## gastroboy (Jun 1, 2003)

Have you tried using PC fonts in the InDesign Fonts folder?

The safest files to import are Word for Windows files using Unicode. RTF is "supposed" to work and you can forget Word X (mac) which is a Unicode total screw up.

I must confess I haven't tried the Korean yet but Japanese works fine in OSX and Chinese works with some glitches. OSX includes some Korean fonts but caused me problems in Mail and Address book, so I haven't gone back to try it till I have to.

OSX is a very long way behind Windows in foreign language support.


----------

